# مفاجأة جامدة لكل المساحين_Autodesk: AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009



## المساااااح (29 أغسطس 2008)

*Autodesk: AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 _ وبروابط سريعه على الرابدشير ISO*

*




*

*AutoCAD *

*تحياتى لكل الأخوة الأفاضل المساحين بكل الوطن العربى _ هذه المشاركة البسيطة منى اسهاماً فى المشاركة العلمية لكل الاخوة واكمالاً للدور الذى يقوم به هذا المنتدى العظيم وارجو من كل الاخوة الدعاء لى بالشفاااااااء*



*Land Desktop 2009 software simplifies time-consuming land development tasks and combines centralized data management to streamline design and analysis collaboration.*

*Built on AutoCAD 2008 and AutoCAD Map 3D 2008 software platforms, AutoCAD Land Desktop enables land development professionals to create maps, model terrain, label COGO points, perform alignments, and define parcels quickly and easily. AutoCAD Land Desktop users can perform topographic analysis, use real-world coordinate systems, and calculate volume totals and roadway geometry more rapidly and accurately. The enhanced Land Desktop 2008 comprehensive development API (application programming interface) permits custom enhancements to meet users’ requirements.*

*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121296 ... k9.iso.rar*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121251 ... k9.iso.r00*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121341 ... k9.iso.r01*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121386 ... k9.iso.r02*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121428 ... k9.iso.r03*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121471 ... k9.iso.r04*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121511 ... k9.iso.r05*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121546 ... k9.iso.r06*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121586 ... k9.iso.r07*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121628 ... k9.iso.r08*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121679 ... k9.iso.r09*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121731 ... k9.iso.r10*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121788 ... k9.iso.r11*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121850 ... k9.iso.r12*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121913 ... k9.iso.r13*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1121982 ... k9.iso.r14*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1122058 ... k9.iso.r15*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1122133 ... k9.iso.r16*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1122209 ... k9.iso.r17*
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/1122288 ... k9.iso.r18*


----------



## mnci (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
وهذه شروحات البرنامج
http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/introduction-to-autocad-2009_17.html
http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/quick-access-toolbar.html​http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/menu-browser_16.html​http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/ribbon_16.html
http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/status-bar.html 
http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/quick-properties_14.html​http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/quickview-layout.html
http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/quickview-drawings.html​http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/tooltips_5603.html
http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/action-recorder_14.html​http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/working-with-layers.html
http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/autocad-2009-part-12-showmotion.html​http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/navigation-in-3d.html


----------



## abedodeh (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
اخي العزيز كيف اجد برنامج ال 2009 civil desgin وشكرا


----------



## المساااااح (29 أغسطس 2008)

mnci قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> وهذه شروحات البرنامج
> http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/introduction-to-autocad-2009_17.html
> http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/quick-access-toolbar.html​http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/menu-browser_16.html​http://autocady.blogspot.com/2008/06/ribbon_16.html
> ...


 شكرا اخى العزيز وارجو ان اكون قد شاركت فى اضافه المعرفة لكل الاخوة


----------



## المساااااح (29 أغسطس 2008)

abedodeh قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير
> اخي العزيز كيف اجد برنامج ال 2009 civil desgin وشكرا


 

اخى العزيز _ برنامج civile desgin اصبح اسمة فى الاصدارات الجديدة للشركة Civil 3D 2009 وهو اصدار تحفه بكل المقاييس وبه كل الامكانات التى تتمناها وان شاء الله قد اضيفه قريباً للأخوة بالكراك وبذلك يصبح كاملاً ان شاء الله ...


----------



## المساح10 (30 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ المساااااح 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولاً : الف شكر على البرنامج ومزيدا من المشاركات 
ثانياً : عذراّ بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ عن برنامج civile desgin البرنامج موجود ومدمج مع نسخة اللاند 2009 عكس الاصدارات السابقة وايضا مدمج برنامج survey design 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (30 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر أخي الكريم 
سؤال: هل يوجد الكراك او keygen للبرنامج مع الروابط 
ارجو الرد .........


----------



## المساااااح (31 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس احمد ج قال:


> الف شكر أخي الكريم
> سؤال: هل يوجد الكراك او Keygen للبرنامج مع الروابط
> ارجو الرد .........


 

البرنامج كااااااااامل بالكراك ... والكراك شغال ولو ما اشتغل الكراك معاك بلغنى وانا اضيف كراك اخر لك .. انا فى الخدمة 
وسوف اضيف لكم برنامج لنسخ النسخه الايزو او فكها ونسخها بطريقه عادية تسهيلاً لكل الاخوة

برنامج powerIso3.9 + الكراك 

البرنامج http://www.poweriso.com/PowerISO42.exe 

الكراك+الكيجن http://www.mydatabus.com/public/a9w6t4/PowerISO.rar


ودا شرح ل برنامج autocad land desktop 2006 بالعربى


http://university.arabsbook.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6607&d=1178248916


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرأ لك اخي الغالي 
نرجو منك شرح عملية استخدام الكراك في التنصيب للبرنامج وهل يطلب سريال في البداية ام لا تحياتي


----------



## المساااااح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ازهر الشاهر قال:


> شكرأ لك اخي الغالي
> نرجو منك شرح عملية استخدام الكراك في التنصيب للبرنامج وهل يطلب سريال في البداية ام لا تحياتي


 

والله يا جماعه النسخة كامله ومعاها الكراك وسيريال التفعيل كماااااااااااااااااااااان ....ومش هتلاقوه فى اى منتدى عربى .......

أى خدمة يا احلى مساحين فى الدنيا

  ودى طريقع التفعيل :

1. Install AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009.

2. Start Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 and Select Activate the Product 
when ask for activation, select Enter an Activation Code
Use as serial : 653-12354321 or 666-98989898 or 666-69696969
Write down the request code.

3. Fire up the xforce keygen and generate an activation code
based on your request code. Continue the registration process
Copy and paste your generated activation code ..
Restart Autocad

4. Enjoy!​


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (3 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكر جهودك اخونا العزيز
لك كل التوفيقوالنجاح


----------



## tanakaa (5 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى الفاضل روابط الرابيد شير بالنسبه للاند 2009 لاتعمل يرجى رفع البرنامج على روابط جديده وجزاك الله خير الجزاء أو لو موجود البرنامج بالسعوديه برجاء الأفادة كيف يمكن الحصول عليه تحياتى


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووور جاري التحميل 
سؤال هل مدمج مع البرنامج ال image
ارجو الرد..


----------



## باسم مرزوق (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات


----------



## المساااااح (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الروابط تعمل 100% ولا يوجد اى عطل لأى لينك ... ارجو المحاولة مرة اخرى..قد يكون العيب فى سرعة النت لديك اخى العزيز


----------



## sosohoho (14 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب يا شباب كيف يمكن ان تتحول من برنامج الى برنامج اقصد الى civl disigenاو اي برنامج اخر وارجو التوضيح شكرا


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شفاك الله و عافاك


----------



## المساح88 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير .. واسئل الله العلي القدير أن يشفيك ويعافيك يارب العالمين ..


----------



## ربيع الشام (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم على جهودكم اخواني


----------



## ربيع الشام (16 سبتمبر 2008)

تحياتي الى السماح ممكن نتعرف اكثر


----------



## محمد مساح (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وياريت شرح كامل لبرنامج softdesk


----------



## أحمد كنين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

سيدي ... لو تكرمت .. ممكن ترفع البرنامج فى مواقع أخرى غير الربيد شير ... ولك كل الشكر


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (18 سبتمبر 2008)

البرنامج موجود بالسعودية ولدى نسخة كاملة اخبرنى كيف اساعدك


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسجل اعتراضى على اختزال برنامج land desk top فى تخصص المساحة فقط والحقيقة انه من اقوى الاصدارات حتى الآن فى الهندسة المدنية وكل المنشآت التى لها علاقة بالأرض والمياه - والمساحة تمثل فيه نسبة لا تتعدى 15% والقصد من تسجيل هذا الاعتراض هو تعريف الأخوة الزملاء فى المنتدى باهمية هذا البرنامج للمهندس المدنى


----------



## الأول (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sosohoho (18 سبتمبر 2008)

كيف يمكن التحويل من لاند الى سفل اوبال


----------



## صلاح عجم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور .............


----------



## سعيد شعبان (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك في صحتك ويجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي
و جارى التنزيل


----------



## sanosaker2004 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تسلم إيدك أنا حملت البرنامج واشتغل بس قائمة Profile مش موجودة يعني لازم تحميل برنامج Civil Design ولكني لم أجد الإصدار 2009 في اي مكان أو يمكن يكون في حل للموضوع الرجاء ايفادنا بالامر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sanosaker2004 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شو شباب ما في حل لهالمشكلة ؟ ما هو لو ما في حل معناتو البرنامج مش كامل وما حدا حيستفيد منه


----------



## حاج منقة (23 أكتوبر 2008)

أخبرني كيف افك الضغط علما بعض الملفات مزيلة بالرار واخري بالايزو ورابط البوار ايزو مع الكراك لا يعمل


----------



## هوتسنسى (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور جدا لمجهودك


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (24 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الكريم المساااااح:
لقد نزلت البرنامج ولكن لا يوجد تفعيل لكل من 
SURVEY
CIVIL DESIGN
بالرغم من انها موجودة في workspace cotrol
ارجو منك اذا كانوا عنك ان ترفعهم حتى يكتمل البرنامج
وشكرا على جهودك السابقة.....


----------



## م أحمد عبد الكريم (31 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جماعه أنا عاوز أعرف البرنامج كده كامل ولا لاء


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا
ولله اعلم البرنامج غير كامل
لا يوجد برفايل ولا كرس سكشن
اخي العزيز اذا تكرمت بتنزيل الملفات الناقصه في البرنامج او شرح بسيط كيف اجد البروفايل او الكرس سكشن
لاني حاولت اجدها فلم استطع
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا
ولله اعلم البرنامج غير كامل
لا يوجد برفايل ولا كرس سكشن
اخي العزيز اذا تكرمت بتنزيل الملفات الناقصه في البرنامج او شرح بسيط كيف اجد البروفايل او الكرس سكشن
لاني حاولت اجدها فلم استطع
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## maskmoon (18 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم اياديكم يا مهندسين المستقبل


----------



## ahmedlutfi (20 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم اياديكم يا مهندسين المستقبل


----------



## طلعتمى (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك لرفع مستوى المسلمين


----------



## eng: issa (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## garary (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بعد تحميل الملف اول ومن ثم فك الضغط ظهرت هذة الصورة .هل من توضيح


----------



## ميزو 2000 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

من فضلك انا اريد تحميل برنامج الاوتكاد ولكنى لا اعرف اريد المساعده


----------



## ميزو 2000 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو المساعده من فضلك يا اخى


----------



## ياسمين طاهر (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الروابط لاتعمل ممكن الافاده
ومتشكرين على المجهودالرائع


----------



## Shadio (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج 
بس لو سمحت
عاوز أعرف مركز تدريب معتمد فى مصر يدرس برنامج : Autocad land desktop


----------



## احمد برقاوي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات


----------



## garary (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ياسمين طاهر قال:


> السلام عليكم الروابط لاتعمل ممكن الافاده
> ومتشكرين على المجهودالرائع



جميع الروابط تعمل بدون اى مشكلة


----------



## hng2000 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

أخواني الكرام السلام عليكم 
أنا لاحظت أول ما بدات التنزيل من الموقع ان فيه بعض الملفات فيها مشاكل و ظنيت انه من الملف أو من موقع التحميل
و لكن لما حاولت ادخل اللنكلت من برنامج تصفح تاني اشتغلت 
دي تجربتي للي عنده نفس المشكلة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مش المسااااااح
قصدك التمساح
جزيت خيرا


----------



## bobyh4003 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

المساااااح قال:


> والله يا جماعه النسخة كامله ومعاها الكراك وسيريال التفعيل كماااااااااااااااااااااان ....ومش هتلاقوه فى اى منتدى عربى .......
> 
> أى خدمة يا احلى مساحين فى الدنيا
> 
> ...



لك أحي على مجهوداتك انا قد حملت هذا البرنامج سابقا و واجهتني مشكلة في التفعيل 
كون النسخة التي حملتها كانت تحمل طريقة تفعيل مختلفة على التي ذكترها 
انت و ليس بها keygen و حسب شرحك أنت هناك keygen في النسخة التي و ضعتها هنا 
و طلبي هو أن أمكن أن تحمل لنا الكراك وحده أو تدلني على رابط لتحميله و شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرأ لصاحب الموضوع لجهوده الجبارة


----------



## عادل محفوظ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوه الاعضاء اريد مساعده ممن يقدر عليها 
اعانكم الله علي نشر العلم
تم عمل setup لبرنامج لاند ديسك 2008 ولكن يعمل معى runفقط واريد ان اعمل له اكتيفيشن
فمن عنده كراك او طرقه لذلك اكون له شاكراً


----------



## garary (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن توضيح طريقة فك ضغط الملفات


----------



## garary (2 ديسمبر 2008)

تم حل المشكلة


----------



## مساح محترف (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## hogr (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرأ لك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## eng: issa (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز وانا اشعر بانك متمكن بالبرنامج 
واريد منك بان تساعدني ولا تبخل علي انا معي مشروع تخرج تصميم طريق واريد تصحيح الترافيرس على البرنامج اذا ممكن تكتب الطريقه واذا عندك اي شي يفيدني في هذا الموضوع


----------



## مساح محترف (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شفاك الله وعافك
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## eng: issa (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا والله في ورطه وبدي مساعده وانا اشعر بانك متمكن بالبرنامج 
اانا معي مشروع تخرج وبدي اصحح الترافيرس على الاوتو لاند دسك توب بس ما بعرف الطريقه ارجو المساعده منك ولك جزيل الشكر واريد المساعده بسرعه جدا جدا


----------



## امير عوض (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المساااااح (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*الكراك اهه لمن يريد كراك 2009 وشرح طريقة تركيبة*



المساااااح قال:


> *Autodesk: AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 _ وبروابط سريعه على الرابدشير ISO*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 

الكراك جديد لكل الأخوة وبه شرح التفعيل ... ومع اسفى لتغيبى منذ فترة 
http://rs479.rapidshare.com/files/161101654/Autodesk_-_AutoCAD.Land.Desktop.2009-Crack.Only.rar


----------



## garary (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور وكل عام وانت والجميع بالف خير


----------



## osama620295 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء واثقل الله بة ميزانك يوم القيامة وشفاك الله مما اتعبك كما ارحت واثلجت صدر الكثيرين وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمة اللهم امين


----------



## garary (9 ديسمبر 2008)

كيف يمكن ان تتحول من برنامج الى برنامج اقصد الى civl disigenاو اي برنامج اخر وارجو التوضيح شكرا


----------



## garary (9 ديسمبر 2008)

حلت المشكلة كل شى اصبح 100%
جزاك الله خيرا اخى المساااااح


----------



## garary (9 ديسمبر 2008)

قائمة civl disigen لاتعمل لان البروفايل غير موجود


----------



## علي فؤاد (10 ديسمبر 2008)

والله مجهود وفير ولك منا كل الشكر والتقدير علي هذا العمل الرائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## eng: issa (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## امير عوض (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ياسمين طاهر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكراااااااااااااااا أخى المساااااااااااح على المجهود العظيم ورغبة فى تعميم الفائده وخيركم من تعلم وعلم ولاكن اخى ياريت تفيدنا ازاى نقوم بفك ضغط الملفات لانه صعب جدا وهناك رساله تقول تحتج لبدايه لاستخراج الملف فارجوا المساعده لاهمية البرنامج
ونامل منك المزيد
:77: وشكررررررررررررررررررررراااا:77:


----------



## علي فؤاد (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك وشفاك وعفاك من كل مرض وسوء*

اخي المساح السلام عليكم
لقد قمت بانزال كل الملفات وقمت بفك الضغط والحمد لله ثبت البرنامج لكن عمليه الاكتفيشن عملتها كما ذكرتها بالضبط بالملفين القديم والحديث اللذين قمت انت بتحميلهم وفي كل مرة البرنامج يقول اكتفيشن كود خطا وكررت العمل كثيرا وفي كل مرة يقول الكود خطا علما باني فعلت كل ما اشرت اليه بالضبط والبرنامج شغال عندي بس مدته شهر لو عندك حل او اكتفيشن جديد اخر ابعته لتكتمل الفائدة وجزاك الله خيرا
ادعو من الله لك بالشفاء والصحه والعافية
والسلام عليكم


----------



## هرمس ابراهيم الزين (13 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
بصراحة برنامج Land ممتع ووافي بكل ماتعنيه المقايس والمعايير الهندسية .
ولكن عندي مشكلة لم استطع التغلب عليها لعدم درايتي الكافية للبرنامج وهي انه في حال ربط الشبكة المحلية بالشبكة العامة للاحدثيات كل شيء يتم اعادة حسابه من جديد ولكن الـtext الخاص بالـlevel لايتغير ويبقى الرقم القديم للشبكة المحلية مع انه فعلياً يتغير المنسوب حسب المطابقة مع الشبكة العامة اي ان المشكلة فقط بعدم تغير الـtext بعد المطابقة.
افيدوني ادامكم الله ذخراً.......والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكر جهودك اخونا العزيز


----------



## kamel2103 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

المساااااح قال:


> *Autodesk: AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 _ وبروابط سريعه على الرابدشير ISO*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



:12:
شكرا ونتمنى منك المزي


----------



## هيثم محمد على (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى العزيز و وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## garary (28 ديسمبر 2008)

قائمة civl disigen لاتعمل لان البروفايل غير موجود


----------



## المساااااح (3 فبراير 2009)

انا ابحث الان فى موضوع قائمة البروفايل ولكن البرنامج كامل ولا ينقصه شئ واشتغل مع بعض الاخوة ...شيل البرنامج وسطبة من اول وجديد وامشى خطوة خطوة صح وهيتفعل معاك ...
واللى عايز الكراك لوحدة ...دا لينك الكراك ..
وسيريال التفعيل بردة فى اول مشاركة ومفيش حاجه ناقصة يا جماعة ...
http://rs479.rapidshare.com/files/161101654/Autodesk_-_AutoCAD.Land.Desktop.2009-Crack.Only.rar


----------



## alhmadi (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع
لقد قمت بتنزيل كل الملفات
والحمد لله لكن عندما حاولت فك
الرار من الملف الاول اعطانى كالاتى
the archive is either in unknoun format or damaged
ممكن توضح لى ابه الحاصل وشكرا


----------



## المساااااح (11 فبراير 2009)

لقد حدث خطأ أثناء التنزيل .. ولمعرفه اى ملف تابع اثناء الفك الراسله التى ستظهر لك ..سوف يحدد فيها رقم الملف الذى به الخلل ..اعد تنزيله مرة اخرى .. 
اللينكات تعمل وانا لسه مدونها كلها لصديق ليا كان عايز البرنامج ...


----------



## alhmadi (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الرد
لكن الرسالة تحصل
قبل بدا الفك اى عند ما اعمل استراك
على الملف الاول وشكرا


----------



## فرج سعد (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم


مشكور خوى معاك فرج سعد من ليبيا


----------



## yousefrad (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جاري التحميل والتوكل على اللة


----------



## ahmed 2009 (2 مارس 2009)

There is a problem with the activation code that you entered. Click one of the following links. اخي الكريم ارجو منك المساعدة على هذة المشكلة و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (5 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكر جزيلا.......


----------



## Ash Kitchen (8 مارس 2009)

مشكور وجارى التحميل
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد مدحت الجزار (8 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المساااااح (13 مارس 2009)

لكل من واجهته مشكلة فة تسطيب وتشغيل البرنامج : 
بعد تحميل البرنامج وفك الضغط .. ابدا فى تسطيبا لبرنامج وعندمها تصل الى مرحلة استخدام الكراك :
هنا يجب تعديل الكراك ليعمل مع بيئة الوندوز وذلك بالطريقه الاتيه :
اضغط على الكراك كلك يمين واختار properities
واختار compatibility
ثم عدل بيئة التشغيل واختار windows 2000
وبذلك تم تشغيل الكراك واكمل تسطيب البرنامج
ومبروك عليك البرنامج ..كاااااااااااااااااااااامل 
( ملحوظة : اذا وجدت بعض القوائم غير موجودة سطب برنامج autocad syrvey 2009 )


----------



## sense-heart (22 أبريل 2009)

*مهندس ناشئ*

ربنا يبارك فيك البرنامج تمام والكراك


----------



## المساااااح (18 مايو 2009)

يا جماعة البرنامج مفيش فيه اى قوائم ناقصة ولا حاجه ... 
للتنقل بين القوائم :
روح على ال workspaces واضغط : هتلاقى 
land desktop
survey
civil design
map
land desktop complet
وبكدا مفيش اى قوائم ناقصة ...


----------



## sur_jeh (6 يونيو 2009)

بوركت وبورك مسعاك وامدك اللة بالعافية


----------



## المساااااح (10 يونيو 2009)

شكراً ......... !!!!


----------



## السهيكي (11 يوليو 2009)

بودي اعرف كيف تتم الخطوة الاخيرة لتفعيل اتوكاد 2009 لاني حاولت كم مرة ولم افلح


----------



## عادل2007 (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم عمل رائع فعلا انا محتاج البرنامج لكن لا استطيع التحميل من rapidshare الرجاء كل الرجاء اعادة تحميله على اي سيرفر آخر مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## medo_elmansoura (29 أكتوبر 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## برق الشمال10 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وجزاك كل خير
نسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك
ويشفينا ويشفي كافة المسلمين


----------



## المساااااح (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليكم ويارب الفائدة تعم ... ان شاء الله


----------



## كريم مصطفى فتحى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جعل الله لك بجميع الوقت حسنه وكل وقت من انزله حسنات وبكل من استعملة حسنات لك خالصة


----------



## اسلام عاطف (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر .... سوال لا يوجد في قائمة project فيها palette managerاللي نختار منها ارجو الردcivil designe


----------



## أبوزياد عوف (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مد خطوط المياه


----------



## aree_79 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء

كيف يتم ادخال المعلومات في البرنامج لاند على شكل مسافة وارتفاع مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## surveyor_sayed (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود بس ياريت ترفعه علي سيرفر ثآني لأن رآبيد شير بيعطي أيرور يآريت لو سمحت ترفعه علي فور شيرد


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (6 يناير 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد سعيد حسن (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## laiouni (29 أبريل 2010)

الله يشفيك ويشفي جميع المسلمين بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام احمد (26 فبراير 2011)

يااخوان من عنده خبرة في استعمال ال sheet manager في soft desk 8


----------



## دهب11 (20 يناير 2012)

اللهم انعم على عبدك المسااااااح بالشفاء


----------

